

Send Postcards to Kickstarter Backers With Lob - harryzhang
https://www.lob.com/blog/send-postcardst-kickstarter-backers-with-lob

======
harryzhang
Here's the extended tutorial as well from Mike Rooney:

[http://mikerooney.rowk.com/2014/04/22/easily-sending-
postcar...](http://mikerooney.rowk.com/2014/04/22/easily-sending-postcards-to-
your-kickstarter-backers-with-lob/)

~~~
kayhi
Hi Harry,

We mail some postcards, but keep struggling with lob's pricing. We order
postcards for ~3 cents and can mail them for ~30 cents.

Overall, this is about 1/3 (33 vs. 94 cents) the cost not including our time.
It takes us about 20 sec write down the address therefore saving ~$1.80/min so
~$100/hr. We drive by a post office everyday so it isn't much trouble to mail
them.

I guess the target market is those that have people filling out postcards for
greater than $100/hr?

~~~
harryzhang
Hi there,

Thanks for the note. We obviously have bulk rates that get competitive when
you get to higher volumes. Feel free to contact sales@lob.com if you are
interested.

One thing to consider is you are ordering 100s of the exact same postcard. If
you had to print out 500 different postcards, each going to 500 different
addresses that you had to write, then apply postage to all 500, all of a
sudden your time saving becomes hugely valuable. Not to mention you need to
shop around for a printer, handle the image and prepress process, etc.

I think you'll find that if you shop around to competitors we are very
competitive and in fact beat pricing with other comparable APIs.

~~~
kayhi
Thanks for the reply, we print many of the same card. I could really see the
value in having them individually printed (amazing!) so we may not be your
target customer.

I don't even know of another API company in the space and was just considering
our manual method.

